# Alemania se baja del barco. No permite a los british utilizar su espacio aéreo para llevar armamento a Ucrania



## Lovecraf (26 Ene 2022)

Alemania impide usar su espacio aéreo para transportar ayuda militar a Ucrania


La dependencia del gas ruso en Alemania es mucha dependencia. Toda decisión política es económica. Alemania decidió acabar con sus fuentes propias d




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Ene 2022)

Espero que sea verdad, los enemigos no son los rusos


----------



## Julc (26 Ene 2022)

¿Los alemanes no le compran el gas a Rusia?


----------



## das kind (26 Ene 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Los alemanes no le compran el gas a Rusia?



Por eso.


----------



## Ultramontano (26 Ene 2022)

Se esta configurando el mundo en 3 bloques. 
Bienvenidos al nacimiento de Eurasia.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Ene 2022)

Ha forzado mucho a Alemania el tío Sam en esta ocasión. Alemania depende del gas ruso, no puede tenerlos de enemigo, es una imposibilidad metafísica. Por mucho que se oponga USA, hasta el grave punto de intentar provocar una guerra contra gente inocente en otra esquina de Europa para enfrentarnos a Rusia,  la influencia rusa en Europa se va a extender. Al fin y al cabo son negocios, ¿no?


----------



## Furymundo (26 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Se esta configurando el mundo en 3 bloques.
> Bienvenidos al nacimiento de Eurasia.



Bienvenidos ? 
nosotros no estamos en ese bloque,


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (26 Ene 2022)

Leí el otro día en un podcast de algunos que hablan sobre temas militares, y todos gente seria y con opiniones que no eran lugares comunes no obviedades 

Uno dijo:

Esto es un poco un bluff de Rusia para romper la OTAN o fisurarla 

Un desgaste , una mella

Pero si esto del espacio aéreo es cierto la OTAN se va al carajo

Quien puede confiar en quien?

Purin ha jugado una buena mano


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (26 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Bienvenidos ?
> nosotros no estamos en ese bloque,



España está a lo suyo que es literalmente ser objeto de recibir deuda para que aprox 3 millones de españoles nos saqueen 

No quieren que nos molesten


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (26 Ene 2022)

Es que esos paises ... son el espacio vital de alemania no de AUKUS.

Europa se ha gastado un pastizal en un oleoducto con Rusia y esta jodida por que USA y UK no se lo dejan usar . 
Solo España ha sido tan subnormal que como el tonto que actua y luego piensa , en parte por que se cree libre del gas ruso .


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

La OTAN es un chiste.

Al final, o viene Estados Unidos, o las mariconas europeas se ahogan en un charco.


----------



## cienaga (26 Ene 2022)

niusmierdiario miente o esta muy desinformado no necesitan pedir permiso para nada


https://www.army.mod.uk/deployments/germany/




The remaining elements of British Forces in Germany are located at:



Normandy Barracks, Paderborn:
Commander British Army Germany
Germany Enabling Office (GEO)
Germany Support Unit
Sennelager Training Centre
Command and Staff Trainer
Combined Arms Tactical Trainer
23 Amphibious Engineer Squadron Royal Engineers (also located in Minden)
Exercising Troops accommodation

Athlone Barracks, Paderborn:
Exercising troops technical accommodation
Land Training Fleet (Sennelager)

Monchengladbach: Vehicle storage depot
Wulfen: Munitions storage facility


----------



## Lovecraf (26 Ene 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> niusmierdiario miente o esta muy desinformado no necesitan pedir permiso para nada
> 
> 
> https://www.army.mod.uk/deployments/germany/
> ...




La prensa británica no está de acuerdo contigo. 










UK planes took a long detour around Germany to deliver weapons to Ukraine in case Russia invades


The weapons were transported on RAF planes that flew to Ukraine by an unusually long route: through Danish instead of German airspace.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Señor X (26 Ene 2022)

Alemania está literalmente entre la espada y la pared. Por un lado necesita el gas ruso. Por el otro tiene en su territorio bases militares de EEUU que son en la práctica ciudades independientes con miles de soldados norteamericanos, como la de Ramstein. Ahora es cuando van a comprobar, por si no lo sabían ya, que fueron derrotados y ocupados, y que siguen así.


----------



## fitness (26 Ene 2022)

El foro cada dia peor,mandan el unico hilo impactantante a las profundidades mientras se realiza sesudas comparaciones de culo de la Lidia Berdman VS el de la rusa


----------



## coscorron (26 Ene 2022)

Porque esta interviniendo la OTAN en este meollo es algo que merece la pena que se piense. Ucrania no forma parte de la OTAN aún y en consecuencia que sea o no sea invadida no es una cuestión por la que deba responder la OTAN.


----------



## LionelHutz (26 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Alemania impide usar su espacio aéreo para transportar ayuda militar a Ucrania
> 
> 
> La dependencia del gas ruso en Alemania es mucha dependencia. Toda decisión política es económica. Alemania decidió acabar con sus fuentes propias d
> ...



copy pastea el contenido, por favor.


----------



## LionelHutz (26 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Se esta configurando el mundo en 3 bloques.
> Bienvenidos al nacimiento de Eurasia.



La duda es... ¿Conseguira españa que la acepten en Eurasia?


----------



## LionelHutz (26 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Leí el otro día en un podcast de algunos que hablan sobre temas militares, y todos gente seria y con opiniones que no eran lugares comunes no obviedades
> 
> Uno dijo:
> 
> ...



La otan la ha abandonado USA al crear el AUKUS.


----------



## LionelHutz (26 Ene 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Alemania está literalmente entre la espada y la pared. Por un lado necesita el gas ruso. Por el otro tiene en su territorio bases militares de EEUU que son en la práctica ciudades independientes con miles de soldados norteamericanos, como la de Ramstein. Ahora es cuando van a comprobar, por si no lo sabían ya, que fueron derrotados y ocupados, y que siguen así.



No, no lo esta.


----------



## Atholom (26 Ene 2022)

es muy simple, o a Rusia la conquistas... ya sabemos lo bien que a ido eso en la historia o al final juegas la carta definitiva, la invitas a la EU de alguna forma se negocia una integración, lo que sea... pero rompes con la OTAN, lo malo que tenemos los british fuera de EU, hubiera ido mejor para torcer mas la mano de una USA decadente, al europa aliarse con Rusia por ende lo harías con china... de USA ya no necesitamos nada... ya no mandan y lo que estamos viviendo incluso con la pandemia por medio es ese conflicto.


----------



## Teuro (26 Ene 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Es que esos paises ... son el espacio vital de alemania no de AUKUS.
> 
> Europa se ha gastado un pastizal en un oleoducto con Rusia y esta jodida por que USA y UK no se lo dejan usar .
> Solo España ha sido tan subnormal que como el tonto que actua y luego piensa , en parte por que se cree libre del gas ruso .



España dice por su boca lo que Alemania piensa. Es así de sencillo. ¿Acaso cree que a alguien de España le interesa el devenir de los ucranianos?, si lo mismo Sánchez no sabe ni donde para ese país y cual es su capital. Lo que busca es notoriedad frente a Biden, pero ya veis, pasa de él como en la última cumbre de la Otan.


----------



## Lonchafina (26 Ene 2022)

Viendo los antecedentes, yo en el lugar de Alemania me mantendría al margen de otro embolado mundial, si fuera posible.


----------



## sirpask (26 Ene 2022)

Volveran los atentados yihadista a Europa.


----------



## Teuro (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La OTAN es un chiste.
> 
> Al final, o viene Estados Unidos, o las mariconas europeas se ahogan en un charco.



Curiosamente tiene más ejército la UE que Rusia, casi más del doble, pero claro, el ejército de la UE sería algo así como el ejército de Pancho Villa.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ene 2022)

Los alemanes no quieren pasar frío.


----------



## Teuro (26 Ene 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Alemania está literalmente entre la espada y la pared. Por un lado necesita el gas ruso. Por el otro tiene en su territorio bases militares de EEUU que son en la práctica ciudades independientes con miles de soldados norteamericanos, como la de Ramstein. Ahora es cuando van a comprobar, por si no lo sabían ya, que fueron derrotados y ocupados, y que siguen así.



Y visto lo visto Putín lamenta notablemente el abandono de las tropas rusas de la antigua RDA. Podrían perfectamente haberse unificado Alemania, pero con bases rusas en la parte oriental como ahora están los aliados en la occidental.


----------



## nomeconsta (26 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Se esta configurando el mundo en 3 bloques.
> Bienvenidos al nacimiento de Eurasia.


----------



## Teuro (26 Ene 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Porque esta interviniendo la OTAN en este meollo es algo que merece la pena que se piense. Ucrania no forma parte de la OTAN aún y en consecuencia que sea o no sea invadida no es una cuestión por la que deba responder la OTAN.



Hay animadversión entre Biden y Putin, esto es lo que está marcando las relaciones internacionales. Ya se que es patético que así sea, pero es como es.


----------



## Teuro (26 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> La otan la ha abandonado USA al crear el AUKUS.



Llevan trabajando para embridad a China mientras abandonan la "estable" Europa, pues mira, si EEUU abandona Europa hay riesgo real de que Rusia se acerque mucho al Atlántico.


----------



## filets (26 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ha forzado mucho a Alemania el tío Sam en esta ocasión. Alemania depende del gas ruso, no puede tenerlos de enemigo, es una imposibilidad metafísica. Por mucho que se oponga USA, hasta el grave punto de intentar provocar una guerra contra gente inocente en otra esquina de Europa para enfrentarnos a Rusia, la influencia rusa en Europa se va a extender. Al fin y al cabo son negocios, ¿no?



Lo gracioso es que la culpa es de FRANCIA
Toda europa se podria abastecer de gas norte-africano. El problema es que el gaseoducto pasa por España lo que nos da mucho poder. Francia quiere que el gaseoducto pase por Francia o se sigue con gas ruso
De ahi la dependencia de Rusia


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

Gol de Señor y tal


----------



## Mr. VULT (26 Ene 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Porque esta interviniendo la OTAN en este meollo es algo que merece la pena que se piense. Ucrania no forma parte de la OTAN aún y en consecuencia que sea o no sea invadida no es una cuestión por la que deba responder la OTAN.



Pues explicaselo a Putin. Porque su movilización de tropas a la frontera de un país no OTAN es para protegerse de la OTAN. De hecho la poco probable invasión tb la vende como protección frente a la OTAN. 

Que Biden sea un gilipollas marioneta China y la UE un chiringo neomarxista y keynesiano, no cambia el hecho de que lo de Putin y los Putin boys occidentales es de chiste.


----------



## Teuro (26 Ene 2022)

Atholom dijo:


> es muy simple, o a Rusia la conquistas... ya sabemos lo bien que a ido eso en la historia o al final juegas la carta definitiva, la invitas a la EU de alguna forma se negocia una integración, lo que sea... pero rompes con la OTAN, lo malo que tenemos los british fuera de EU, hubiera ido mejor para torcer mas la mano de una USA decadente, al europa aliarse con Rusia por ende lo harías con china... de USA ya no necesitamos nada... ya no mandan y lo que estamos viviendo incluso con la pandemia por medio es ese conflicto.



Si no existieran las armas nucleares Rusia posiblemente hubiera terminado descuartizada. Tal como están las cosas no es descabellado que en un momento dado China hubiese invadido toda Siberia por adquirir sus recursos naturales, eso es lo que hubiera ocurrido si estuviéramos en el siglo XIX.


----------



## GatoAzul (26 Ene 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Los alemanes no le compran el gas a Rusia?



Caliente, caliente....


----------



## Vulcan86 (26 Ene 2022)

El presidente alemán fue jefe de las juventudes socialistas en la RDA


----------



## trichetin (26 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Se esta configurando el mundo en 3 bloques.
> Bienvenidos al nacimiento de Eurasia.





Furymundo dijo:


> Bienvenidos ?
> nosotros no estamos en ese bloque,



España, vasallo de Oceanía.


----------



## juantxxxo (26 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ha forzado mucho a Alemania el tío Sam en esta ocasión. Alemania depende del gas ruso, no puede tenerlos de enemigo, es una imposibilidad metafísica. Por mucho que se oponga USA, hasta el grave punto de intentar provocar una guerra contra gente inocente en otra esquina de Europa para enfrentarnos a Rusia, la influencia rusa en Europa se va a extender. Al fin y al cabo son negocios, ¿no?



Y por qué dimitió el jefazo de la marina alemana tras su charla sobre Rusia??????? No sé, algo no encaja.


----------



## HaCHa (26 Ene 2022)

Cuatro semanitas más y subirán las temperaturas, haciendo que todo esto del gas quede aplazado para el invierno que viene. Momento en que otro gallo nos cantará.
Estamos en el primer asalto de un combate a cinco, o quince. La cosa va para largo, y mientras dura se desangra EEUU.

Así que no pasará una mierda ni se pegará un tiro. El balance irá quedando tal que así o parecido:

1. Rusia se anexionará el Dombás. Como debería de ser, que aquello no es Ucrania.
2. Ucrania seguirá perdiendo fuerza. Como cabe esperar de alguien que se rebota contra su amo de siempre
3. Europa acabará servida del gas de los moros y de los rusos. Como siempre.
4. EEUU se irá sumiendo en la irrelevancia. Como le corresponde por malmeter de pura impotencia.

...a no ser que Biden diga basta y se retrate como un tirano global. 
Porque en algún momento EEUU tendrá que jugar la carta de liarse a hostias porque sus cojones 45.


----------



## cienaga (26 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> La prensa británica no está de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.




www.flightradar24.com




Usted no sabe por dónde sopla y la prensa amarillista británica miente


> Common aircraft models that usually do not have an ADS-B transponder and are not visible on Flightradar24 (within ADS-B coverage):
> 
> Antonov An-124 and An-225
> ATR 42, 72 (except most new deliveries of ATR 72-600)
> ...


----------



## coscorron (26 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Pues explicaselo a Putin. Porque su movilización de tropas a la frontera de un país no OTAN es para protegerse de la OTAN. De hecho la poco probable invasión tb la vende como protección frente a la OTAN.
> 
> Que Biden sea un gilipollas marioneta China y la UE un chiringo neomarxista y keynesiano, no cambia el hecho de que lo de Putin y los Putin boys occidentales es de chiste.



Creo que lo que hace Putin es protegerse de un país vecino al que estan armando a marchas forzadas.


----------



## silverwindow (26 Ene 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Porque esta interviniendo la OTAN en este meollo es algo que merece la pena que se piense. Ucrania no forma parte de la OTAN aún y en consecuencia que sea o no sea invadida no es una cuestión por la que deba responder la OTAN.



Es que es eso.
La otan basicamente es un tratado de si atacan a un miembro,respondemos todos.

Ucrania no es de la otan.

Eso no significa q haya que mirar para el otro lado,pero la otan no esta fisurada.


----------



## DCD (26 Ene 2022)

Parece que aún queda algún adulto en la sala


----------



## BHAN83 (26 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Alemania impide usar su espacio aéreo para transportar ayuda militar a Ucrania
> 
> 
> La dependencia del gas ruso en Alemania es mucha dependencia. Toda decisión política es económica. Alemania decidió acabar con sus fuentes propias d
> ...



Suficientemente se han disparado ya en el pie al no certificar todavia el nordstream 2.


----------



## FilibustHero (26 Ene 2022)

silverwindow dijo:


> Es que es eso.
> La otan basicamente es un tratado de si atacan a un miembro,respondemos todos.
> 
> Ucrania no es de la otan.
> ...



El compromiso es que _si atacan a un miembro estudiaremos el caso y crearemos una comisión_, porque depende de quién ataque a quien, etc, etc, etc... no es tan sencillo amigo.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

Los creadores de la plandemia son la masonada anglo en convivencia con el regimen chino q es donde hicieron las performances en invierno de 2020.
Está claro quien quiere demoler occidente. 
Europa continental es la puta que además pone la cama


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que la culpa es de FRANCIA
> Toda europa se podria abastecer de gas norte-africano. El problema es que el gaseoducto pasa por España lo que nos da mucho poder. Francia quiere que el gaseoducto pase por Francia o se sigue con gas ruso
> De ahi la dependencia de Rusia



Muy interesante eso que dices.
¿Algún enlace con referencias?


----------



## Ciclón Socialista (26 Ene 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Es que esos paises ... son el espacio vital de alemania no de AUKUS.
> 
> Europa se ha gastado un pastizal en un oleoducto con Rusia y esta jodida por que USA y UK no se lo dejan usar .
> *Solo España ha sido tan subnormal que como el tonto que actua y luego piensa , en parte por que se cree libre del gas ruso .*



Esto realmente es un castigo de EEUU al PSOE por el "NO A LA GUERRA", y por no ser el sorbelefas de EEUU que es el PP incluso en la oposición...









Casado toma la iniciativa y llama a Sánchez para transmitirle su apoyo en la crisis de Ucrania


El líder de la oposición pide al presidente que comparezca en el Congreso y exige unidad. Sánchez agradece el apoyo, pero pide extenderlo a la reforma laboral y a los fondos europeos




elpais.com













Pablo Casado ofrece su apoyo a Pedro Sánchez tras la conversación mantenida sobre la crisis en Rusia y Ucrania


El líder del PP, Pablo Casado, ha llamado este miércoles al presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, para abordar la crisis ucraniana y le ha reiterado todo el apoyo por parte de su partido para ejercer sus obligaciones en el marco de la OTAN.




www.antena3.com





EEUU no quiere países que "piensen", quiere países que muestren adhesión inquebrantable a sus políticas hegemónicas de dominación global.

El Pp se alinea en este papel de bufón usano, de convertir a España en el esbirro peor pagado por EEUU aun a costa de dejar a los españoles con el culo al aire. El PSOE al igual que el PP tampoco piensa en el bienestar de los españoles no pequemos de idealistas, el PSOE solo piensa en el bienestar electoralista del PSOE incluso por encima de las políticas belicistas de EEUU y por eso se le está castigando por la administración Biden.

Al pueblo español el egoísmo socialista le beneficia, si el PSOE fuera como el PP el ciudadano ya no podría escoger entre sorberle las lefas a EEUU o mantener una cierta independencia del apestoso pastel internacional que los yankees nos tienen reservado. Sin el egoísmo del PSOE España sería el más esperpéntico de entre los bufones a las ordenes de EEUU...Pues Pp y PSOE competirían entre sí por darle los lametazos diplomáticos más grandes y más húmedos al obelisco de Washington.


----------



## midelburgo (26 Ene 2022)

La ruptura de la NATO es el paso previo a la liberacion de la Europa de 1945. Si los rusos adelantan el proceso, bienvenidos sean.
El problema despues, es que la Europa occidental van a ser 4 viejos rodeados de menas.


----------



## Ciclón Socialista (26 Ene 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> La ruptura de la NATO es el paso previo a la liberacion de la Europa de 1945. Si los rusos adelantan el proceso, bienvenidos sean.
> El problema despues, es que *la Europa occidental van a ser 4 viejos rodeados de menas.*



La alternativa socialista es que Europa Occidental sea ocupado por menas y tirar a los viejos por el sumidero...Siempre y cuando los líderes socialistas y voceros útiles, tengamos un "salvoconducto"...claro.


----------



## midelburgo (26 Ene 2022)

Ciclón Socialista dijo:


> La alternativa socialista es que Europa Occidental sea ocupado por menas y tirar a los viejos por el sumidero...Siempre y cuando los líderes socialistas y voceros útiles, tengamos un "salvoconducto"...claro.



Sera lo mismo que en el año 711. Todas las "elites" convirtiendose al Islam. Empezando por los borbones, los windsors y otras plagas.


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Alemania impide usar su espacio aéreo para transportar ayuda militar a Ucrania
> 
> 
> La dependencia del gas ruso en Alemania es mucha dependencia. Toda decisión política es económica. Alemania decidió acabar con sus fuentes propias d
> ...



Me alegro. Estoy con Rusia y con Putin. Tienen toda la razón en sus demandas y confío en que tengan el poderío suficiente para forzar a que se cumplan


----------



## Nicors (26 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Los creadores de la plandemia son la masonada anglo en convivencia con el regimen chino q es donde hicieron las performances en invierno de 2020.
> Está claro quien quiere demoler occidente.
> Europa continental es la puta que además pone la cama



Y los judíos que?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y los judíos que?



Están dentro de la masonada anglo.


----------



## tolomeo (26 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Los creadores de la plandemia son la masonada anglo en convivencia con el regimen chino q es donde hicieron las performances en invierno de 2020.
> Está claro quien quiere demoler occidente.
> Europa continental es la puta que además pone la cama



China sigue consumiendo y creciendo.
No hay tarta (recursos) para todos, y desde luego los gusanos no van a recortarse.
Pues toca joder al tonto que queda.
En el escenario optimista Europeda va a decrecer.
En el pesimista, tenemos lio.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (26 Ene 2022)

Ucrania perteneces a la OTAN? nada mas que decir


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (26 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La OTAN es un chiste.
> 
> Al final, o viene Estados Unidos, o las mariconas europeas se ahogan en un charco.



Es un problema que ha inventado USA tiene que solucionarlo USA. Desestabilizar Europa es lo que pretende USA y nosotros le seguimos la corriente.


----------



## skeptik (26 Ene 2022)

German airspace not closed to RAF supply flights to Ukraine


Germany and the United Kingdom have both denied reports that RAF aircraft were refused access to German airspace as Britain flew weapons to Ukraine.




www.aerotime.aero







> _...“Germany have not denied access to its airspace as the UK did not submit a request, there has been no dispute between the UK and Germany on this issue,” a UK Ministry of Defense spokesperson told the media, according to Euronews. _





> _...Fun fact for those decrying Germany allegedly blocking allied flights to #Ukraine: Here's one going across Germany. (Cargo flights with dangerous items like ammunition require a dedicated clearance, which the UK did not apply for according to @BMVg_Bundeswehr) https://t.co/fsXng7hcP8
> — thomas_wiegold (@thomas_wiegold) __January 18, 2022_


----------



## Wein (26 Ene 2022)

Vaya tonteria, esa noticia es antigua. Alemania mantiene su perfil bajo ante la pantominada de usanos y rusos pero no va a permitir que Rusia pase del Donbass. Con Merkel igual no se habría llegado a permitir este circo , estos están empezando y les ha pillado un poco en bragas.


----------



## Teofrasto (26 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Y por qué dimitió el jefazo de la marina alemana tras su charla sobre Rusia??????? No sé, algo no encaja.



Por hacer público algo que los políticos y militares alemanes hablan privado


----------



## TORREVIEJO (26 Ene 2022)

Ucrania debe ser reducida y pasar a ser una província rusa.


----------



## juantxxxo (26 Ene 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Por hacer público algo que los políticos y militares alemanes hablan privado



Ya, pero ahora sale esta noticia y como que no encaja


----------



## River in the street (26 Ene 2022)

Ya lo dijo putin hace dos años , la OTAN es un instrumento que sirve a la política exterior de USA y éstos usan a los europeos como peleles y mierdas, como bien esta demostrando España, dinamarca u holanda. 

Solo, si Francia ( que no esta por la labor de hacerles el juego a los usanos) y Alemania dicen que en Europa mandan ellos, nos vamos a librar de una gorda.


----------



## Kabraloka (26 Ene 2022)

aún se acuerdan de los bombardeos anglos
aquí hay mierda para repartir entre rusos y anglos a toneladas


----------



## Hamtel (26 Ene 2022)

Barbarossa


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Espero que sea verdad, los enemigos no son los rusos




El gran Ford que fue uno de los mayores benefactores de la humanidad con sus ideas productivas y revoluciono la economía mundial lo explicaba claramente...









El judío internacional - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nicors (26 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Están dentro de la masonada anglo.



Joder pues Israel esta en récord de contagios ...


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Joder pues Israel esta en récord de contagios ...



Una cosa son los remeros judios tan pringados como nosostros y otros los que mandan en las finanzas en la Citi de Londres. Esos últimos son el mal.


----------



## Barruno (26 Ene 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Los alemanes no le compran el gas a Rusia?



No
Han suspendido el norsdtream y van tirando con gas de tito usa traido en barcos a x10 veces mas.
Se merecen todo lo qie les pase.


----------



## Barruno (26 Ene 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Los alemanes no le compran el gas a Rusia?



No
Han suspendido el norsdtream y van tirando con gas de tito usa traido en barcos a x10 veces mas.
Se merecen todo lo qie les pase.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Ene 2022)

*Es lo que pasa cuando tienes un pais que no es un pais, sino una sucursal de ñarigudos, cuyo unico interes es usar el pais como parapeto para los intereses de las macropetroleras*


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Ene 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> No
> Han suspendido el norsdtream y van tirando con gas de tito usa traido en barcos a x10 veces mas.
> Se merecen todo lo qie les pase.



Claro hombre. Su hamijo es el imperio asiatico criminal que les ha quitado el 90% de su territorio durante los ultimos 1000 años


----------



## Barruno (26 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Claro hombre. Su hamijo es el imperio asiatico criminal que les ha quitado el 90% de su territorio durante los ultimos 1000 años



El enemigo es otro.
Al menos esta vez.
La guerra contra los rusos que la haga otro día. Hoy no procede de toddas todas.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Ene 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> El enemigo es otro.



Claro, hay que dejar que la puta urs le robe a europa 600.000 km2 y que haga una nueva limpieza etnica, moviendo la frontera de europa otros 1000 km. hacia el oeste y embutiendo a los europeos cada vez mas y mas en el espacio mas pequeñito del continente

Ojala y estalle todo de verdad, para que podamos recuperar lo que es nuestro, y para que podamos cunetear a todos los putos troyanos mercenarios de mierda como vosotros


----------



## HDR (26 Ene 2022)

Nosotros estamos exactamente igual. Si Rusia le dice a Argelia que no le venda gas a España, Argelia no le vende gas a España.

Pero los follabidens como Fracasado y el Fraude son demasiado retrasados como para llegar a entender eso ellos solos. Ni explicándoselo tampoco.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Nosotros estamos exactamente igual. Si Rusia le dice a Argelia que no le venda gas a España, Argelia no le vende gas a España.
> 
> Pero los follabidens como Fracasado y el Fraude son demasiado retrasados como para llegar a entender eso ellos solos. Ni explicándoselo tampoco.



Al final es todo un engaño para vender el gas más caro. Hasta que los engañados se den cuenta que pueden prescindir de toda esta chusma tercermundista usando la tecnología


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (26 Ene 2022)

Zen_ dijo:


> Estas obsesionado con los pensionistas...deberías mirar bien donde se va el dinero que reclamas y no son precisamente la gente que cotizo toda su vida, para que vengas a quejarte
> 
> El Boe de tu desgobierno te dará una idea, empieza a mirar por donde te saquean realmente



Que hablas tío

Si pensionistas son 10 millones y hablo de 3 millones


----------



## DoctorLadrillo (26 Ene 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Alemania está literalmente entre la espada y la pared. Por un lado necesita el gas ruso. Por el otro tiene en su territorio bases militares de EEUU que son en la práctica ciudades independientes con miles de soldados norteamericanos, como la de Ramstein. Ahora es cuando van a comprobar, por si no lo sabían ya, que fueron derrotados y ocupados, y que siguen así.



Alemania se ha metido en esto ella solita. Tiene potencial para ser independiente energéticamente de rusia si quiere, pero como prohibieron las centrales nucleares y diseñaron el ATRACO DEL CO2 en connivencia con las empresas y los ecologistas van a dejar que un país soberano que ya está invadido parcialmente pueda hacerlo por completo. De la misma manera que sus jueces apoyaron el golpe de estado en Cataluña. Y todo eso porque si los alemanes empiezan a pasar frío el chiringuito de la democracia se desmorona.

Ah, y además de eso sabotearon las posibilidades de que sus ciudadanos incluso quemasen leña porque un ex canciller socialista es uno de los peces más gordos de una gasista rusa, y además apoyó el nord stream 2.


----------



## Nicors (26 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Una cosa son los remeros judios tan pringados como nosostros y otros los que mandan en las finanzas en la Citi de Londres. Esos últimos son el mal.



Ok entonces no se puede generalizar, entendido.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 Ene 2022)

DoctorLadrillo dijo:


> Alemania se ha metido en esto ella solita. Tiene potencial para ser independiente energéticamente de rusia si quiere, pero como prohibieron las centrales nucleares y diseñaron el ATRACO DEL CO2 en connivencia con las empresas y los ecologistas van a dejar que un país soberano que ya está invadido parcialmente pueda hacerlo por completo. De la misma manera que sus jueces apoyaron el golpe de estado en Cataluña. Y todo eso porque si los alemanes empiezan a pasar frío el chiringuito de la democracia se desmorona.
> 
> Ah, y además de eso sabotearon las posibilidades de que sus ciudadanos incluso quemasen leña porque un ex canciller socialista es uno de los peces más gordos de una gasista rusa, y además apoyó el nord stream 2.



El movimiento "nuclear no, gracias" comenzó en Dinamarca curiosamente, que tiene 0 reactores.


----------



## Barruno (26 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Claro, hay que dejar que la puta urs le robe a europa 600.000 km2 y que haga una nueva limpieza etnica, moviendo la frontera de europa otros 1000 km. hacia el oeste y embutiendo a los europeos cada vez mas y mas en el espacio mas pequeñito del continente
> 
> Ojala y estalle todo de verdad, para que podamos recuperar lo que es nuestro, y para que podamos cunetear a todos los putos troyanos mercenarios de mierda como vosotros



Ésto es como cuando Uk nos mandó a los Cien Mil Hijos de San Luis.
Uk y España eramos enemigos, pero ahí Uk supo portarse como un caballero y ayudarnos a echar al enemigo COMUN.
Si no ves ésto que te digo,... en fin...


----------



## Porestar (26 Ene 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Ésto es como cuando Uk nos mandó a los Cien Mil Hijos de San Luis.
> Uk y España eramos enemigos, pero ahí Uk supo portarse como un caballero y ayudarnos a echar al enemigo COMUN.
> Si no ves ésto que te digo,... en fin...



 los los 100000 hijo de san luis eran franceses


----------



## Morototeo (26 Ene 2022)

Rusia quiere guardar su gas para ellos, yo creo que es la jugada maestra, echa un órdago, no le da lo que piden, y encima usa y europa, le ponen restricciones, y ellos en vez de atacar, corta el gas a Europa. Yo creo que esa es la jugada, el gas se lo guardan que les va a venir muy bien para años venideros. Alemania, tiene un 50% de produccion de energia propia con renovables, les faltan varios años para llegar al 100%, si llegan, aun asi, sin gas o petroleo en invierno, seria un pais del tercer mundo. La importancia para Alemania del gas es primordial, un pais basado en la industria, con inviernos duros. La agricultura en Alemania es una mierda, solo un 1,6% del pib, solo cebada, patatas y manzanas... Es un pais que sufrira mucho en el futuro, necesita importar grandes cantidades de alimentos.. como caiga el sector del automovil, unido a muchos otros sectores, alemania va a ser una puta mierda pinchada en un palo. Ademas es un pais, que ha aprendido bien el tema de las guerras, yo veo normal que intente hacerse el Suizo... es lo mejor que puede hacer un pais en estos momentos, lo que haria Suiza, y España, tiene una oportunidad unica, para haber echo eso, pero el presidente que tenemos, es un hijo de puta, y casi sin contar con el, ya se quiere hacer socio preferente en caso de una guerra, lo mismo que hizo aznar y que tanto se le critico... PUTO PEDRO SANCHEZ, DIMISION.


----------



## Sawa (26 Ene 2022)

es un teatrillo para que los alemanes no se manifiesten, cuando empiecen las hostias hablaran del artículo blablabla de la otan, que tienen que ir, que no queda otra y que los borregos alemanes se alisten, que la patria blablabla... y el exterminio masivo está asegurado, menos de 500.000.000 de habitantes coño, si os la han tallado hasta en roca.


----------



## OxHxKx (26 Ene 2022)

Son alemanes, no tontos...para tontos ya está Sánchez y Casado y sus respectivos discípulos 

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## burbuje (26 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> España está a lo suyo que es literalmente ser objeto de recibir deuda para que aprox 3 millones de españoles nos saqueen
> 
> No quieren que nos molesten



La especialidad española: destrozar el país internamente antes de que estalle un conflicto global y así escaparnos de entrar en el meollo. Sánchez visionario!


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Se esta configurando el mundo en 3 bloques.
> Bienvenidos al nacimiento de Eurasia.



Para que eso sea así habrá que acabar con VOX, PP y PSOE primero


----------



## Wein (26 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Al final es todo un engaño para vender el gas más caro. Hasta que los engañados se den cuenta que pueden prescindir de toda esta chusma tercermundista usando la tecnología




Se está haciendo, el tema de los electrolizadores va a ser un boom los próximos años, no se sabe ya si es competivo a precio de gas estadounidense o a precio de gas europeo, 5-10 veces mayor. Rusia sabe que se le acaba el tiempo que en un lustro apenas tendrá relevancia como proveedor de energía y si la vende será a precio de derribo, una especie de Arabia Saudi, un vasallo de sus clientes china y europa.

El hidrógeno verde sería rentable en 2 años – estudio | Montel

Alemania mientras a la suya, aqui en el foro los ejpertos que si eurasia que si Alemania es colonia de USA y tal y tal. Alemania cada año que pasa es más libre desde 1945. Y además en europa no puede haber dos gallos.


----------



## Discordante (26 Ene 2022)

Ucrania no es ningun pais Otan ni de la union europea. Alemania no tiene que hacer nada al respecto si no quiere.

Esto ha ocurrido decenas de veces. No apoyaron el ataque a Iraq, ni los vuelos con prisioneros, no participo en los ataque a Libia...

Cada pais (soberano) tiene sus propios intereses y estos a veces confluyen con otros paises y otras veces chocan frontalmente.

En este caso a Alemania no le interesa ninguna movida en europa del este mientras que a EEUU y UK les interesa. Por eso el comunicado OTAN y el de EEUU son distintos. En uno solo van los intereses de EEUU en el de la OTAN van varios consensuados y todo lo que queda fuera del tratado es decision de cada cual (si es soberano para decidir).


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Ene 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> ñiñiñiñi



A mi no me cuentes mierdas, subnormal. A todos los hijos de la gran puta que le comeis el nabo al enemigo que nos quiere robar 600.000 km2 de una tacada, hay que cunetearos sin piedad


----------



## kikoseis (26 Ene 2022)

Si es que no se puede depender de nadie 
No se aprende la lección.


----------



## Wein (26 Ene 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Rusia quiere guardar su gas para ellos, yo creo que es la jugada maestra, echa un órdago, no le da lo que piden, y encima usa y europa, le ponen restricciones, y ellos en vez de atacar, corta el gas a Europa. Yo creo que esa es la jugada, el gas se lo guardan que les va a venir muy bien para años venideros. Alemania, tiene un 50% de produccion de energia propia con renovables, les faltan varios años para llegar al 100%, si llegan, aun asi, sin gas o petroleo en invierno, seria un pais del tercer mundo. La importancia para Alemania del gas es primordial, un pais basado en la industria, con inviernos duros. La agricultura en Alemania es una mierda, solo un 1,6% del pib, solo cebada, patatas y manzanas... Es un pais que sufrira mucho en el futuro, necesita importar grandes cantidades de alimentos.. como caiga el sector del automovil, unido a muchos otros sectores, alemania va a ser una puta mierda pinchada en un palo. Ademas es un pais, que ha aprendido bien el tema de las guerras, yo veo normal que intente hacerse el Suizo... es lo mejor que puede hacer un pais en estos momentos, lo que haria Suiza, y España, tiene una oportunidad unica, para haber echo eso, pero el presidente que tenemos, es un hijo de puta, y casi sin contar con el, ya se quiere hacer socio preferente en caso de una guerra, lo mismo que hizo aznar y que tanto se le critico... PUTO PEDRO SANCHEZ, DIMISION.



Ni puta idea, Alemania exporta alimentos y con el tema de la hidroponia puede si quiere ser potencia mundial en hortalizas y frutas. Trigo y patatas y demás son autosuficientes, pero algo tiene que dejar a los demás.


----------



## Barruno (26 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> los los 100000 hijo de san luis eran franceses



Tienes razon.
Pero sabes que Uk mandó a un contingente a España para ayudarnos, no?
Como se llamaba? Tenian un nombre que no me acuerdo.


Me respondo. Las tropas de Wellington. Aunque parece ser (aquí hay para gustos) que muy bien, lo que se dice muy bien, tampoco se portaron tampoco.


----------



## Pili33 (26 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> El presidente alemán fue jefe de las juventudes socialistas en la RDA



Fuente?


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Ene 2022)

Europa ni pincha ni corta en todo este asunto. Ni hay unidad, ni músculo militar, ni gustos, ni dinero ni nada.
Si todos los países de la UE mandan todas sus fuerzas militares operativas reales a Ucrania salen 3 o 4 BTG rusas (y hay más de 30 en las fronteras ucranianas).


----------



## Barruno (26 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A mi no me cuentes mierdas, subnormal. A todos los hijos de la gran puta que le comeis el nabo al enemigo que nos quiere robar 600.000 km2 de una tacada, hay que cunetearos sin piedad



Yo sabia que al final acababas insultando.
Que predecibles sois... JAJAJAJAAJA


----------



## ChortiHunter (26 Ene 2022)

Bueno, no hay nada raro en no dejar a un país extranjero que ni forma parte de la UE ni nada sobrevolar con misiles tus tierras. Entre dejarlos pasar y seguir teniendo gas y que la gente no se muera del frio, pues es una decisión muy fácil de tomar.


----------



## Orgelmeister (26 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Bienvenidos ?
> nosotros no estamos en ese bloque,



Seremos la Rumanía del SXXI.


----------



## Fiallo (26 Ene 2022)

Alemania debe ser ocupada por EEUU y UK por colabnoracionista con el regimen del nuevo Batu Khan de Putin. Merkel tiene que pagar por todo el daño que hizo con la energia nuclear y depender del gas ruso sometiendo a la UE a interes del despota oriental.


----------



## Alew (26 Ene 2022)

Y las tropecientas bases gusanas que tiene no cuentan?


----------



## Gentilischi (26 Ene 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> niusmierdiario miente o esta muy desinformado no necesitan pedir permiso para nada
> 
> 
> https://www.army.mod.uk/deployments/germany/
> ...



Explícamelo otra vez porque no lo pillo.


----------



## Camaro SS (27 Ene 2022)

Greenpeace y su " nuclear no, gracias " es el responsable directo de este conflicto. Si hay guerra deben ir al frente.
Imaginad esta situacion si los franceses hubiesen hecho caso de Greenpeace y estuvieran como Alemania, con lo dados que son a tomar acciones unilaterales, si ademas los dejas sin calefaccion.


----------



## DarkNight (27 Ene 2022)

UK son los perritos falderos de USA. Llevar armas a Ucrania equivale a III guerra mundial. Que es exactamente lo que buscan desde la época de Obama, los globalistas


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> nosotros no estamos en ese bloque,



En efecto. Nosotros estamos en la mierda.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (27 Ene 2022)

Uys, que buenos, dignos, y políticamente correctos estos alemanes. Lo de que alojen la mayor base militar del mundo en ramstein y sean el centro logístico en europa desde donde lanzar sus ataques a rusia quizás ya para otro día.


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Ene 2022)

Menos mal que Alemania tiene dos dedos de frente. Europa NO ES LA PUTITA DE EEUU!


----------



## Kenthomi (27 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Se esta configurando el mundo en 3 bloques.
> Bienvenidos al nacimiento de Eurasia.



Euroshima


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Leí el otro día en un podcast de algunos que hablan sobre temas militares, y todos gente seria y con opiniones que no eran lugares comunes no obviedades
> 
> Uno dijo:
> 
> ...



Es que la OTAN no tiene sentido, los intereses de un Español no tienen nada que ver con los de un Alemán , un Turco o un Americano.
EEUU y Alemania liaron lo de Ucrania y ahora Alemania se raja por el gas, La OTAN está herida de muerte. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Es que esos paises ... son el espacio vital de alemania no de AUKUS.
> 
> Europa se ha gastado un pastizal en un oleoducto con Rusia y esta jodida por que USA y UK no se lo dejan usar .
> Solo España ha sido tan subnormal que como el tonto que actua y luego piensa , en parte por que se cree libre del gas ruso .



Si Rusia corta el Gas ya veremos lo que tarda Europa en lograr que Argelia les venda el gas a ellos, dinero les sobra y a nosotros no . 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ha forzado mucho a Alemania el tío Sam en esta ocasión. Alemania depende del gas ruso, no puede tenerlos de enemigo, es una imposibilidad metafísica. Por mucho que se oponga USA, hasta el grave punto de intentar provocar una guerra contra gente inocente en otra esquina de Europa para enfrentarnos a Rusia, la influencia rusa en Europa se va a extender. Al fin y al cabo son negocios, ¿no?



Y los coches que le compra USA?


----------



## elpaguitas (27 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Leí el otro día en un podcast de algunos que hablan sobre temas militares, y todos gente seria y con opiniones que no eran lugares comunes no obviedades
> 
> Uno dijo:
> 
> ...



nombre del podcast? que intereza


----------



## arriondas (27 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Es que la OTAN no tiene sentido, los intereses de un Español no tienen nada que ver con los de un Alemán , un Turco o un Americano.
> EEUU y Alemania liaron lo de Ucrania y ahora Alemania se raja por el gas, La OTAN está herida de muerte.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Al final en Europa cada uno es de su padre y de su madre, normal que terminen por defender SUS INTERESES. No sólo lo vemos con Alemania, sino también con Hungría (muchos acuerdos con Rusia en diversos terrenos, y unas relaciones con Ucrania que están casi rotas) o Croacia (turismo, entre otras razones)

La OTAN está moribunda entre otras razones porque ya no puede esgrimir una presunta superioridad moral sobre el adversario, el componente ideológico ha desaparecido. Tirar de la lucha del "mundo libre" frente al comunismo ya no tiene sentido, y menos cuando en Ucrania funcionan páginas como Myrotvorets, con el beneplácito de las autoridades. Los "expertos" que aún lo utilizan como bandera están quedando en ridículo, manejando un discurso que a estas alturas suena incluso infantil.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Ene 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Uys, que buenos, dignos, y políticamente correctos estos alemanes. Lo de que alojen la mayor base militar del mundo en ramstein y sean el centro logístico en europa desde donde lanzar sus ataques a rusia quizás ya para otro día.



Hace mucho que las bases en alemania no son lo que eran. Ahora son bases de uso conjunto para lo que tu dices de logistica, pero hace mucho que se llevaron los 200.000 tios que tenian aqui, quedaran mas o menos 30.000, la mayoria guarniciones de las propias bases y fuerza a aerea. De hecho hace unos años la importancia y tamaño del cuartel general de europa es tan pequeño que ahora depende del africano que esta en Italia.

Alemania con Merkel empezo un camino de enseñarles la puerta. Y por lo que se ha visto en esta crisis Scholtz va seguir el mismo

Y Pedro Sanchez haciendose la foto de las Azores.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La OTAN está moribunda entre otras razones porque ya no puede esgrimir una presunta superioridad moral sobre el adversario



El fin de la OTAN es la defensa mutua, no tiene nada que ver con la otra guerra propagandística de obtener una superioridad moral. De eso se encargan los medios de comunicación de uno y otro bando y las trincheras repletas de CMs como ocurre en este foro.

Y si la OTAN estaba empezando a ser cuestionada por su utilidad real creo que estaremos de acuerdo en que Putin le está insuflando vida, no sé si intencionalmente o no.


----------



## arriondas (27 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El fin de la OTAN es la defensa mutua, no tiene nada que ver con la otra guerra propagandística de obtener una superioridad moral. De eso se encargan los medios de comunicación de uno y otro bando y las trincheras repletas de CMs como ocurre en este foro.
> 
> Y si la OTAN estaba empezando a ser cuestionada por su utilidad real creo que estaremos de acuerdo en que Putin le está insuflando vida, no sé si intencionalmente o no.



¿Defensa mutua contra quién? Grecia tiene un ejército enorme para su tamaño como país. ¿Para defenderse de Rusia?


----------



## LeeMarvin (27 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Bienvenidos ?
> nosotros no estamos en ese bloque,



España necesita a la otan por lo de Marruecos.
Y ya le está comprando mucho petróleo y gas a usa en detrimento de Rusia...


----------



## LeeMarvin (27 Ene 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Porque esta interviniendo la OTAN en este meollo es algo que merece la pena que se piense. Ucrania no forma parte de la OTAN aún y en consecuencia que sea o no sea invadida no es una cuestión por la que deba responder la OTAN.



No es miembro pero usa le invitó a serlo en los 90. Y la parte menos rusa está a favor de entrar. Tampoco es una democracia tal y como la entendemos a la occidental,,,y son muy importantes sus cosechas de cereal.
Un follonaco.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (27 Ene 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> No es miembro pero usa le invitó a serlo en los 90. Y la parte menos rusa está a favor de entrar. Tampoco es una democracia tal y como la entendemos a la occidental,,,y son muy importantes sus cosechas de cereal.
> Un follonaco.



Y eso que tiene que ver? Es o no es miembro de la OTAN? No lo es, la OTAN está siendo utilizada para los intereses de los EEUU, cualquier país con dos dedos de frente diría BASTA.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMarvin (27 Ene 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Y eso que tiene que ver? Es o no es miembro de la OTAN? No lo es, la OTAN está siendo utilizada para los intereses de los EEUU, cualquier país con dos dedos de frente diría BASTA.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Tiene que ver. La entrada de nuevos miembros sólo se puede hacer por consenso pero para proponer basta con uno. Ucrania fue propuesta pero no entró por falta de consenso. Y así se ha quedado, en tierra de nadie con la otan y con Rusia.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Defensa mutua contra quién? Grecia tiene un ejército enorme para su tamaño como país. ¿Para defenderse de Rusia?



Funcionarios militares y tal. Lo cierto es que nadie ha atacado a Grecia desde la II GM, y eso que tienen a un perro muy ladrador de vecino.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (27 Ene 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Tiene que ver. La entrada de nuevos miembros sólo se puede hacer por consenso pero para proponer basta con uno. Ucrania fue propuesta pero no entró por falta de consenso. Y así se ha quedado, en tierra de nadie con la otan y con Rusia.



Sigo sin ver que tiene que ver, ya que explicas acontecimientos que no aportan respuesta a la pregunta.
Es miembro de la OTAN? No. Lo países propuestos para entrar en la OTAN y que no han entrado tienen que ser protegidos por la OTAN? Evidentemente NO.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gotthard (27 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Y los coches que le compra USA?



Pues un poco menos de ventas de coches. Y eso si es que mellan las ventas con aranceles, porque en USA el coche aleman es signo de status, como en España por tanto a mas caro, mas caché.

Lo de que te corten el gas es una catastrofe económica e industrial sin paliativos. Con precios disparados del gas = electricidad la industria pesada alemana deja de ser rentable, lo que supone subsidios para evitar cierres y encarecimiento del producto... por tanto endeudamiento e inflación galopantes.


----------



## Furymundo (27 Ene 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> España necesita a la otan por lo de Marruecos.
> Y ya le está comprando mucho petróleo y gas a usa en detrimento de Rusia...



yo no se quien esta mas dentro de la Otan si España o Marruecos.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Funcionarios militares y tal. Lo cierto es que nadie ha atacado a Grecia desde la II GM, y eso que tienen a un perro muy ladrador de vecino.



La unica función interesante para Europa de la OTAN es la transnacionalidad y las garantias de que no nos metemos en guerras entre nosotros.... pero eso ya lo cumple la UE. Cuando se creo la OTAN no existía ni la CEE.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (27 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hace mucho que las bases en alemania no son lo que eran. Ahora son bases de uso conjunto para lo que tu dices de logistica, pero hace mucho que se llevaron los 200.000 tios que tenian aqui, quedaran mas o menos 30.000, la mayoria guarniciones de las propias bases y fuerza a aerea. De hecho hace unos años la importancia y tamaño del cuartel general de europa es tan pequeño que ahora depende del africano que esta en Italia.
> 
> Alemania con Merkel empezo un camino de enseñarles la puerta. Y por lo que se ha visto en esta crisis Scholtz va seguir el mismo
> 
> Y Pedro Sanchez haciendose la foto de las Azores.



Alemania es propiedad de los Qui como usa y el resto del mundo occidental , y aunque tu les enseñes la puerta ellos te replicaran que aqui se hace lo que yo diga y que en todo caso te vas tu. Es una desgracia pero es lo que hay.


----------



## LeeMarvin (27 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> yo no se quien esta mas dentro de la Otan si España o Marruecos.



Pues sí...


----------



## juster (27 Ene 2022)

LOS AMIS LO TIENEN FACIL....
VIVEN MUY LEJOS AL CONTRARIO DE ALEMANIA....


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues un poco menos de ventas de coches. Y eso si es que mellan las ventas con aranceles, porque en USA el coche aleman es signo de status, como en España por tanto a mas caro, mas caché.
> 
> Lo de que te corten el gas es una catastrofe económica e industrial sin paliativos. Con precios disparados del gas = electricidad la industria pesada alemana deja de ser rentable, lo que supone subsidios para evitar cierres y encarecimiento del producto... por tanto endeudamiento e inflación galopantes.



No sé, creo se puede vivir con la calefacción mas baja. 
He vivido en el este, tanto en Rusia como en Ucrania y tienen las casas supercalientes.
En España pasamos mas frío porque es muy cara la calefacción en casa.
Que USA deje de comprar productos alemanes sería mas catastrófico para Alemania que lo del gas.


----------



## LeeMarvin (27 Ene 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Sigo sin ver que tiene que ver, ya que explicas acontecimientos que no aportan respuesta a la pregunta.
> Es miembro de la OTAN? No. Lo países propuestos para entrar en la OTAN y que no han entrado tienen que ser protegidos por la OTAN? Evidentemente NO.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Ellos no lo ven así, krieg. Si se les propuso fue con una intención. 
Yo creo que lo mejor es que se mantengan dentro de los países no alineados. Lo que pasa es que Rusia se va anexionar el Donbas, y alguna respuesta querrán dar... No sé, un follón todo


----------



## magufone (27 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Defensa mutua contra quién? Grecia tiene un ejército enorme para su tamaño como país. ¿Para defenderse de Rusia?



De Turquia... lo saben hasta los tontos... bueno, veo que no todos...


----------



## Señor X (27 Ene 2022)

magufone dijo:


> De Turquia... lo saben hasta los tontos... bueno, veo que no todos...



Ambos miembros de la OTAN. Irónico.


----------

